# Does DVLA Accept Recorded Delivery?



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I took an early lunch today to post off my application to re-new my driving licence. Despite it being early I still had to queue for 20 minutes as you are advised to check the weight because of the various bits of paperwork therein. No I am nor starting a thread about PO closures. I was just going to get a ?Proof of Posting? but the lady behind the counter advised me to use Recorded Delivery. I did this but have just had a thought. Someone once told me that you should not use Recorded/Special delivery when writing to the DVLA as because of the volume of mail they do not sign for it. Does anybody know if this is true or an urban myth? I am concerned I may have to go back to the beginning!


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have sent your letter via recorded or special delivery then a signature will HAVE to be obtained at the point of delivery.However, with the volume of mail that somewhere like DVLA recieve on a daily basis the person who signs for your letter will actually be signing for the entire delivery which could be thounsands of items but at the end of the day you will have obtained a signature for your item to say that it actually got there which is all you really want. thats is from my other half he is a posty if you want a more detailed chat he said just pm me and he will answer it falcon.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 4, 2010)

I like to use recorded delivery as is proves an item has been delivered

I go to the local DVLA to deliver paperwork. When my last photocard driving license had to be renewed I got an official receipt of paperwork to be forwarded to Swansea.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2010)

As many people would use recorded delivery, you could try special delivery, seems to be the same thing except it arrives by a specific time. However, there might not be so many being signed for in one batch...

Don't think there is any value to it, except you know you've done all you can to get it there in time and safely, there is no assurance it won't get lost or overlooked once it's landed.


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Einstein said:


> As many people would use recorded delivery, you could try special delivery, seems to be the same thing except it arrives by a specific time. However, there might not be so many being signed for in one batch...
> 
> Don't think there is any value to it, except you know you've done all you can to get it there in time and safely, there is no assurance it won't get lost or overlooked once it's landed.




Neither special or recorded will get preference at the DVLA, the only diffirence with a speial is that it is tracaeble throughout the whole journey from when you post to when it gets signed and also if anything happens you can claim compo.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the main thing is I have a "tracking number". The if it is not delivered in a few days I can give them a call to find out the next step. I have used "special delivery" for tax returns after one sent "recorded delivery" got lost in the post.


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> I think the main thing is I have a "tracking number". The if it is not delivered in a few days I can give them a call to find out the next step. I have used "special delivery" for tax returns after one sent "recorded delivery" got lost in the post.



Okie doke let us know it gets there.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just used the Tracking system. Obviously it has only be posted at the moment. At least I figured out the reference number as the receipt was a touch faint.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 8, 2010)

It was signed for on Friday according to the Track & Trace facility - so I know it is there.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> It was signed for on Friday according to the Track & Trace facility - so I know it is there.



Glad to hear it Falcon.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Glad to hear it Falcon.



Thanks Steff.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Thanks Steff.



No problems Falcon.


----------



## lyndasw (Mar 8, 2010)

All recorded mail/ and special is actually scanned in to the DVLA so it can always be traced.


----------



## k.winter (Sep 24, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you send it by recorded delivery or special delivery they will sit on it for 6 weeks then send you a letter to say they have recieved your application. Usually it takes 3 weeks from sending it off before it is registered on there comuter system. So its probably best to call them to see if they have your application : )


----------



## trophywench (Sep 25, 2012)

When you get through to medical branch they will tell you if you've sent in an application and are just progress chasing you should leave it for blah blah blah - so ignore that option, the last one is 'Hold for a person' - until you get through.

But it does take em weeks to scan anything; so if it hasn't been scanned, the person you speak to won't know diddly.

What they DO always know though, is which day's post they are working on 'now'.  You may be shocked as to how far behind themselves they are .....

Because of queries on mine, it was sent of last October for a January 2012 renewal, and my new licence actually runs from 29th June 2012, received mid July.  But whilst they are still deliberating, you can still drive anyway.


----------



## k.winter (Oct 23, 2012)

Have had a lot of dealings with the DVLA & know that any post sent to them takes two weeks to be updated on there computer system but if you email them or FAX them it takes 3-5 working days to be updated on there system.


----------

